# Pm 935tv Arrives



## HighWall (Jun 23, 2015)

After many months of planning, building, hoping and praying, my PM935TV is in my workshop.  It came yesterday in a liftgate box truck, as per our request.  The local delivery company was great. The driver dropped it right on my concrete apron outside the shop.  It was very well crated and the crate survived the trip intact.  

Getting it off the pallet was a challenge, but with the help of my gracious neighbors, a rented cherry picker, a cordless reciprocating saw and a lot of blocking, we managed to get it in the rolling base.  Only got one or two nicks in the paint and nobody lost any small appendages.  There were a few scary moments, but all is well.  Now I get to enjoy the process of setup.

The people of Quality Machine Tool were amazing to deal with.  I can't imagine better customer service.  Really a great outfit.


----------



## catoctin (Jun 23, 2015)

Glad to hear you finally got your mill.

-Joe


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2015)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## brav65 (Jun 23, 2015)

+1 on the pics


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Pictures or it didn't happen!

Glad to hear there were no shipping misadventures... always a worry when 1000-1500# gets shipped halfway around the world!


----------



## HighWall (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## brav65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow She looks beautiful!  Thanks


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice, what a beautiful machine I hope she gives you many years of service and makes you happy. Lucky to be able to get a nice new machine take care of it and enjoy.


----------



## HighWall (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep.  It seems like a nice machine.  Still waiting to connect it up, but that's where it's going to sit.  Many thanks to Catoctin for the plans of the mobile base.  I just followed his instructions, ordered the parts specced and it fits like a glove.  Having that base was a major part of my positioning strategy and it worked out perfectly.  I had to run off for a few days to work, so I can't wait to continue setting it up.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice. If I buy another mill it will probably be that one or another of a similar size. As much as I'd like to have a 9x49, I can't/won't deal with a 2600 lb. machine. Give us your impressions of it once it's up and running.


----------



## catoctin (Jun 25, 2015)

HighWall said:


> Yep.  It seems like a nice machine.  Still waiting to connect it up, but that's where it's going to sit.  Many thanks to Catoctin for the plans of the mobile base.  I just followed his instructions, ordered the parts specced and it fits like a glove.  Having that base was a major part of my positioning strategy and it worked out perfectly.  I had to run off for a few days to work, so I can't wait to continue setting it up.



Your welcome.
-Joe


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice machine. 

But then again I may be a bit biased.

Mike.


----------



## HighWall (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks to you, too, Mike.  I've been watching your videos and thinking hard about that pneumatic drawbar mod.  I still need to get my lathe moved from my place in the city to the new shop.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 26, 2015)

I love my power drawbar.  I used my mill for about an hour last night and I am glad the power drawbar was one of the first projects I did.  It makes all the following jobs that much more enjoyable.

Mike.


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice machine.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 4, 2015)

Have to say it but that's a beaut....good luck with it. " Happy day" and many more to come.. got a say but looking at that brandy new machine  sitting purdy in that  .... fresh paint job  room looks like a pc of equip in an operating room , Dr. office or something.  lol....


----------



## KenL (Jul 4, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Have to say it but that's a beaut....good luck with it. " Happy day" and many more to come.. got a say but looking at that brandy new machine  sitting purdy in that  .... fresh paint job  room looks like a pc of equip in an operating room , Dr. office or something.  lol....


LOL


----------



## kennyv (Jul 4, 2015)

I dint want to  sound off color or nuttin tryen to make light of the Drs office  but here I go... ( its all for fun)  But was gona say (white/ cream?)  what wre ya thinkin bro  when ya painted that room  cuz those walls will be seasoned in no time..lol..

Sorry but im a kind a guy that cant wear white to my own wedding .  Knowing me  on the way id stop to help someone broke down change a tire ... my lithest color for anything is grey and even that I stain ....


----------



## HighWall (Jul 4, 2015)

LOL.  I can't wait to mess it up a little bit.  The floors are polished as well.  The builder went a little nuts.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 6, 2015)

ahh!!! funny
lol..... I painted my floors  brandy new epoxy Garage floor  paint thnkin it el hold up .... been real carful too ..Put wood under everything as  assembled disassembled even  under my scooters kick stand ect.....   a few weeks latter looks like I been workin..... . aint know way its gona hold up. ( Btw the tape on floor mark) is where my new lathe is gona sit.....   . And at this point im not going to do anything like re paint with  boiler room battle ship gray with urethane sealer  .  Btw  many years ago I got lead bassed battle ship black paint they used in ship yards. In Brooklyn . O man that paint was the bomb .. I wish I still had a gal left of that stuff . In fact I painted my entire firewall  coil springs upper/ lower  control arms and undercarriage of my original Nova when I restored her. Of Couse I pated  all the fixins and frame Chevy Orange  . It was a sleeper too never knew what she had till ya looked under . back than 500 HP street legal ( sort off)  was the trick / No Blowers no ticks  nothing .Pure clean power.  Strictly  750 cfm  double pump Elldebrock scorpion manifold ,   oversize cam dynamics cam #? lift . 202 fully heads over size valves .0300 over size speed pro piston wrings , Beamed rods in 327 4- bolt mainy early model vette motor.  Think I had a 456 rear. Don't rem that stuff  much anymore . Ohh
Had a slide lever for open headers for down the track.( and special occasions) . You know those guys on the street who have Vetes  , Camaros and Mustangs and , Chargers who think they are tough ..lol........

and of Course glass pack pipes .  yea I rem doze days ..that paint rocked .


----------



## HighWall (Jul 6, 2015)

I've had 25 years of working in a photo studio with epoxy painted floors.  I once had a guy that worked for me who thought it was easier to repaint than clean the floor.  The paint built up so thick, it would come off in chunks on casters whenever we moved something, which was frequently.  I got an idea that polished concrete would look great and hold up well, so we had it done several years ago.  I've found it holds up as well as anything, especially since I work in California.  Have to drive to Nevada to get decent oil based paints any more.


----------

